# DIY Tank Background



## jrad5000 (Jun 8, 2010)

This is my first attempt at a custom background, I havent put any fish or plants in it yet, but i carved this background from foam sheets I glued together with silicone and used quickcrete to coat it. It came out pretty nice, I used playground sand for the middle and I forget what type of aqua soil I used, but ill update with what I used. Its a standard 20Gal with Odyssea 2X24" PC floro's. 
. See pics attached and let me know what you think for a first attempt

Thanks,
-Jrad


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice texture! I seriously considered trying this for my tank, but realized that I would not likely be able to achieve something that looked as good as yours.

Does the tunnel lead to the back, or do you have a mesh-covered hole there?


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

thats really good looking. ive been wanting to try this but i have a question. how do you get it to stay? does the weight of the quickrete weigh it down and keep it in place?


----------



## cynorita (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice, I have always wanted to try this. How long did it take you to complete?


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

This is a neat solution. I've considered doing something very similar for a unique hardscape.


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

I ran on to this site yesterday: http://www.lizard-landscapes.com/index.html. They have a bunch of videos of this process showing every step in detail.


----------

